# IxxP - Fluctuating / Multiple Personalities?



## spring (Dec 19, 2009)

I used to be (or perhaps still am) an ENFP, but I've been so bogged down by stress and people that I don't want to deal with any of this and just be with myself for a -very- long time. However, it's been over half a year since I've retreated into my semi unsocial self and I'm starting to worry this might be a permanent change.

Although many of my friends just tell me that "I know who I am," I just want to figure this out. It bothers me, and besides, I think that knowing my possible personality could be a great tool for finding new ways to solve problems and find solutions.

I wanted to know if it is possible to have seemingly fluctuating and multiple personalities. (Because I was borderline E before and just tested slightly N and F). Just taking a glance through personality profiles, I can see myself in ENFP, INTP, ISFP, and to a certain extent... ISTP though I am not as adventurous. I cannot see myself as INFP since I love logic and being grounded in finding an actual solution for problems too much.

.....It just bothers me and I've been thinking about this for ~3 weeks. As I'm thinking about this, I can see when these personality types emerge.

ENFP - with close friends
ISFP - with acquaintances and my fall-back personality (when I'm not doing anything)
ISTP / INTP - work / problem solving mode

---------
So, in summation:
Q1: How do I know if I have a dominant personality?
Q2: Is it normal to have fluctuating personalities depending on the situation? [Answered, thank you!]

New questions:
Q3: Is it possible to be an ENFP and ISTP at once?

Thanks!


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

spring said:


> So, in summation:
> Q1: How do I know if I have a dominant personality?
> Q2: Is it normal to have fluctuating personalities depending on the situation?
> 
> Thanks!


A1: If you answer any unofficial MBTI test truthfully, and put each question into context, then the assessment can present a personality type which corresponds with your answers.

A2: Not so much fluctuated personality, but tampered cognitive functions which act accordingly to external stimuli. Say for example, you're in traffic on the fast lane; you NEED to use Se, otherwise you're in trouble.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Katzenjammer is absolutely right - it's not as though you change your entire personality to suit different situations, but you activate different processes for use when it's most viable (or when you simply choose to, good or bad). It may also be of note that ENFPs do naturally shift to others by default, and although we all mimic this behavior in some form or fashion, ENFPs are more aware of it and a bit more obvious when it comes to it.


----------



## spring (Dec 19, 2009)

That is true. I'm pretty sure everyone has at least 2 typed personalities.

At the same time though, how do I know I have a dominant one? I can't figure that out at the moment and I'd be happier if I was able to make a sort of decision instead of continuing to 'float around,' so to speak.

Furthermore, would that mean I'm still an ENFP? What worries me most is that I think my ENFP side has disappeared on me.

My third question would be, is it possible to be both an ENFP and ISTP at once? They seem to be completely different although both seem to value their own ideals.

Edit: In response to Mr. Katzenjammer, about 6-9 months ago, I consistently typed ENFP. Now for months I have consistently typed ISTP or ISFP. I do not understand whether this change is due to external stress or internal change or what. It is disconcerting and it really bothers me... (sigh)


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Spring, ENFPs commonly do become very introverted under prolonged stress or depression. Is it possible you're depressed or just overwhelmed and needing to take time for yourself and you haven't been taking it? If you are aware of having 'multiple' personalities, you're probably quite healthy. Can I ask you, without intruding on your privacy, if something happened a year and half ago, or has been happening for a year and a half that is causing you to draw inward to cope? 

When I have ongoing stress, I tend to retreat into fantasy or alone time and become extremely unfocused. Spring, I would not worry, unless you feel you might have clinical depression. We're all complicated, and ENFPs in particular can be very different under different circumstances, in particular dealing with severe stress or a situation that you want to change but can't. 

Plus our curiosity and awareness demand answers! :') I read somewhere that it helps to answer test questions as you would before you were a teenager. Don't worry and don't pressure yourself to figure everything out. It'll happen.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't believe it's possible to be two types at once - it's a charming and easier idea, but simply unwise. You may wish to look to improve your stressful situation.


----------



## spring (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you Lilsnowy. Hearing your reply does reassure me a bit. In response, yes there has been stressful circumstances for the past ~2 years or so now. My question would then be, is it normal for an ENFP to retract for 6-9 months or longer? My worry is that my ENFP side has completely disappeared and my harder-for-others-to-live-with ISTP side has completely taken over. If it is normal, then I suppose I just have to fix my problem, wait it out, and my ENFP side will return (theoretically).

To Grey, my response would be that is an interesting thought, but till several months ago and for at least a decade, I was ENFP/ISFP/ISTP. It was incredibly conflicting and confusing for me, but it balanced out my extremes. Now, it is simply ISFP/ISTP. And yes, with just those two it is much easier to reconcile myself but I am also much too logical and untalkative to be around most anyone.

Thanks again.  I have to keep thinking about this.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

You're welcome Spring. Yes, it's normal for ENFPs to introvert for a while, and also to become harshly critical and unforgiving if we're under extreme stress. I don't think it's good for us to let it go on for too long because it's so out of our 'normal' it's usually a sign we're overwhelmed or need a break from _some_thing. A change. I've done the same thing at times, and it feels right but also _not_ right to be isolated from everything. I secretly get worried and so does my family if I don't snap out of it at some point. I've been going through something extremely stressful for about two years also and I have felt some severe anger at times, and withdrawn. I need external fun and interaction to feel better usually, and if you're an ENFP, you probably do too, even if you don't feel like it. 

I think within types there are countless varieties but you should not feel totally conflicted. Is any part of the confusion with meeting someone else's expectations? If the problem is shame or severe guilt for a mistake you might have made, then reach out and tell a loving, trustworthy friend what you are feeling and why. I did that once in a time of healing. I was obsessing over something for weeks, until I couldn't function normally and I finally called a friend and said, "How would you like a chance to love me unconditionally?" And we sat together and talked and she did love me and God used that for a lot of healing. Released me!

I would say if you were truly an ENFP, you should force yourself out. Make new friends if needed to start anew, or call old ones who might be worried about you and ask them back into your life. Tell them how you've been feeling. Also, I'm very drawn to ISTPs and we tend to share the love of nature and solitude and projects, but I'm an ENFP with those interests. We can be balanced between our functions and feel some confusion, odd as that is. 

Maybe check out a depression inventory online and if depression is possible, talk to a dr. But I think much of the time relationships and fun do help us feel so much more positive! I hope this helps you in some way.


----------



## spring (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you again Lilsnowy. I've been thinking about this for several days.

Looking through the "10 Stages of a Depressed ENFP," I seem to be at Stage 9. Occasionally reverting to Stage 7.

Yes, I have been going out. I've figured that I am an E after all since if I stay indoors (with no people) for more than 4 hours, I'll still become extremely restless. I have made new friends, but I don't like it. I feel like I am using them to prop myself up. I have tried speaking to friends, but I do not think there is anyone I can fully trust. Or the ones I have told, what can they do for me?

I think I just need to figure out what is really wrong and a way to change it. I don't think a Doctor that I've never known could ever help me with it. I'd like people to help me through this, but it is probably safer for others for me to do this alone.

Thank you regardless.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

Grey said:


> Katzenjammer is absolutely right - it's not as though you change your entire personality to suit different situations, but you activate different processes for use when it's most viable (or when you simply choose to, good or bad). It may also be of note that ENFPs do naturally shift to others by default, and although we all mimic this behavior in some form or fashion, ENFPs are more aware of it and a bit more obvious when it comes to it.


I have an ENFP friend who saids "I am trying to not have a different personality for every person or group of ppl, etc"


----------



## spring (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes. I also used to have that problem to a large extent. Thank you for responding.

Although I think Lilsnowy might just be right and that I'm just depressed and have become my shadow self: ISTx.


----------

